# Ceiling fan in open pergola



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

First off you would need to find a wet location fan, I've only seen damp location.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

This would definately be considered a wet location. The fan would be subject to direct spray in a rainstorm, snowstorm, or other moisture. If the entire pergola were covered, you might be able to get away with a damp location fan, depending on its protection from direct moisture.

I've never seen a wet location fan, but that doesn't mean they don't make one.


----------



## tandyt (May 3, 2008)

Never heard of those types of fans. Did a quick search with the 'wet location' title and there seems to be a few on the internet. Thanks for guidance.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Also, be sure that whatever wire/conduit you use is rated for the same. Can't use plain old NM romex for this.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I recently bought a outdoor ceiling fan for a gazebo. The fan actually say's "wet locations". But even if the fan could run underwater how would I ever keep water out of the fan junction box and ceiling cover plate.
The fan is designed so water cannot enter the hanging pole and the blades are composite. But thats it. I would not trust it in a wet location.


----------



## cchrisjj (Jul 14, 2008)

I bought a UL wet location fan, make sure it has UL wet rated stamp, you can spray it with a hose and it works fine


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

cchrisjj said:


> I bought a UL wet location fan, make sure it has UL wet rated stamp, you can spray it with a hose and it works fine


Just so we all know, can you provide a manufacturer and model number?


----------



## cchrisjj (Jul 14, 2008)

I will check and post tomorrow, I picked it up at Menards. It works great keeping the mosquitoes off you....the lil bastards cant land on you.


----------



## hatefire (Jul 23, 2008)

*wet location fan electrical box*

Hi, I too am going to install a wet rated fan in an open patio. I found several ul rated wet ceiling fans online, and at resonable prices. icluding a wet location fan specific electrical box.
http://doitbest.com/Electrical+and+...-Hubbell-model-7126-1-doitbest-sku-500005.dib


----------

